# 1948 Logan 211



## rheemed (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi guys. I'm brand new to this. Grew up around my grandfather making aircraft parts on an old SB clone and never got the bug till now. I just picked up a $400 new to me 211 that appears to have had a little work done to her. Logan confirmed they never made a brake. Lever was added to the pin that attaches the motor/counter shaft assembly. There's a cam, set screwed to that shaft that moves a block with a shoe on the end with a few rubber pads in it. Its spring loaded. Neat addition. I wish I new where it came from. It could use some replacement rubber pads.

I've got a world of tooling and measurement tools to absorb. I just ordered an axa tool post kit, the gears needed to turn metric threads and a threading dial. Noticed today it's missing. Thankfully found one on Ebay with the bolt. 



I'd love to hear is your opinion, info and really anything related to the modifications to this lathe. I've got so much to learn!


----------



## Aukai (Aug 25, 2020)

Welcome...
knobby motorcycle tires= young person, or owns a young person


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 25, 2020)

Welcome to the forum rheemed.  It's nice to see another Logan owner join the group.  Interesting mod you have there.
It will be good to see how that works for you once the lathe is up and running..

It looks from the pics that you're missing the flatbelt.  Don't know if you asked Logan about that, but there are a few 
options.  Have you determined what the condition of the spindle bearings are in?
If you look on Logan's website, they have a FAQ that, among other things, talks about metric threading.

$400 bucks is a good price, and gives you some headroom even if you need to spend some money on fixing
the machine up.

Don't hesitate to keep us up to date on your progress, and ask away when you have questions.


----------



## rheemed (Aug 25, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Welcome...
> knobby motorcycle tires= young person, or owns a young person




39 and counting. There are always dirt bikes around here. Though the trials gets most the attention. No kids except me.


----------



## rheemed (Aug 25, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> Welcome to the forum rheemed.  It's nice to see another Logan owner join the group.  Interesting mod you have there.
> It will be good to see how that works for you once the lathe is up and running..
> 
> It looks from the pics that you're missing the flatbelt.  Don't know if you asked Logan about that, but there are a few
> ...



I already ordered a 39" belt. I forgot to mention it. There was an old leather belt on that ripped apart with little force when it came time to disassemble. Motor belt is in good shape. 

I don't have the right pin wrench to get the spindle apart. I'm not familiar with these types of tools. How they size or what they are called. Do you happen to know what tool(s) I need to get the spindle apart?


----------



## Aukai (Aug 25, 2020)

On the brink of old, I started my slide at 40. Trials is more technical than hard riding(never done it), but you can still over exert. You WILL, if you have not already noticed, that you are not 25 anymore


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 25, 2020)

If you are referring to a pin spanner, the fixed ones are specified by the diameter of shaft that they fit and by the pin diameter.  The adjustable ones are specified by the size range or max and min diameter, plus the pin diameter.  There are also hook spanners, both fixed and adjustable.  And both fixed and adjustable face spanners that fit two holes in the flat end of a shaft.


----------



## rheemed (Aug 25, 2020)

Aukai said:


> On the brink of old, I started my slide at 40. Trials is more technical than hard riding(never done it), but you can still over exert. You WILL, if you have not already noticed, that you are not 25 anymore


 definitely feel the difference from 25 to 39. 



wa5cab said:


> If you are referring to a pin spanner, the fixed ones are specified by the diameter of shaft that they fit and by the pin diameter.  The adjustable ones are specified by the size range or max and min diameter, plus the pin diameter.  There are also hook spanners, both fixed and adjustable.  And both fixed and adjustable face spanners that fit two holes in the flat end of a shaft.


Ah an adjustable version. Get one ordered today. Thanks.


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 25, 2020)

rheemed said:


> I already ordered a 39" belt. I forgot to mention it. There was an old leather belt on that ripped apart with little force when it came time to disassemble. Motor belt is in good shape.
> 
> I don't have the right pin wrench to get the spindle apart. I'm not familiar with these types of tools. How they size or what they are called. Do you happen to know what tool(s) I need to get the spindle apart?




The only specialized tool needed to get the spindle out is the pin spanner.  The cover plate on the chuck end of the spindle needs
to be unscrewed and any set screws on the spindle need to be removed.  The spindle is tapped out towards the right.  The bull gear
is secured with a key: on mine that key had to pass through a slot in the bearing cover that's pressed into the headstock.  It's a good
idea to watch for that since the sheet metal bearing covers (assuming yours has one) are NLA from Logan.  The slot should be facing
up.  I inserted a couple of
aluminum bars between the bull gear and the headstock casting before I started tapping the spindle out so as to not damage the
teeth on the bull gear.  My spindle was tough to get going, but once it started moving it wasn't too bad.  I used a compothane hammer
on the spindle to avoid damaging it.   You could also probably rig up a draw bar arrangement as well.

The spanner I used was a 40-42mm pin spanner.  I couldn't find an imperial tool that would fit, but the metric one worked perfectly.
Before you buy, make sure that the tool you get will fit: you need a thin wrench.  Getting the metric one should be easy since they're
made to a DIN standard.  My nut is 1.5" in diameter.


----------



## rheemed (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks for the help guys.

I ran the lathe a couple days ago. Reverse switched spun right up. Forward the motor hummed and didn’t turn. Yesterday I tried reverse again and nothing happened. Where to starttrouble shooting? Do drum switches need servicing?


----------



## rheemed (Aug 26, 2020)

Was it a common mod to add a gear motor to the lead screw and just run neutral? Why would you want an electric drive over traditional? Perhaps for carbide? Curious what you guys think?


----------



## bhusted (Aug 27, 2020)

I would guess that extra gear motor on the leadscrew is to change feed rates since it doesn't have a QCGB.  It won't work for threading, but for anything else it should be fine.

Were you able to get the spindle apart?  If you're only disassembling it to change the belt, you can get lace up flat belts.  As others have said, it can be hard to get apart.  The rear nut requires a pin spanner.  The large bull gear has a set screw and a key.  To get the main bearing off the spindle, you'll need a much larger hook spanner, but I can't remember the size.

This is a good group and others here will have many more answers for you than me.


----------

